# Thieves steal sick carpet Python



## LauraM (Jun 23, 2009)

*Published:* 6-23-2009
*Source:* Perth now
*Author:* 

POLICE are seeking information on the whereabouts of a two-metre carpet python stolen from a north-west suburbs wildlife research centre.

It is believed that one or more offenders took the python sometime between Friday June 19 and Monday June 22, during a burglary on the premises.

The python was being cared for at the Department of Environment and Conservation’s premises due to illness, and wildlife officers have concerns for its health outside this environment.

The snake is not considered dangerous, but is capable of causing a nasty bite which may be particularly dangerous to young children.

Police are asking anyone who knows the python’s whereabouts to contact Crime Stoppers on 1800 333 000

*Read More...*


----------



## LauraM (Jun 23, 2009)

It sickens me that people do things like this... They were stolen from CALM (were my auntie works) what is even worse for me is that i live practicly right next to it.
Although when we heard my auntie did ring up and ask if it was me.
Hope theyfind the little guy and the people who did it


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 23, 2009)

well i dont think it was any one here lol


----------



## =bECS= (Jun 23, 2009)

what was wrong with it?


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 23, 2009)

i hope it bites the crap out of them..............

poor coastal


----------



## herptrader (Jun 23, 2009)

So Ms Laura, why doesn't your aunty trust you?



LauraM said:


> It sickens me that people do things like this... They were stolen from CALM (were my auntie works) what is even worse for me is that i live practicly right next to it.
> Although when we heard my auntie did ring up and ask if it was me.
> Hope theyfind the little guy and the people who did it


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Sick*

So what was wrong with the python again? I take it that the place is left unmanned over the weekend hence the Friday night to Monday morning scenario.

Any other snakes held on the premises? Find it strange that one snake was taken. Was the snake removed from previous owners? What is the story behind the snake arriving at C.A.L.M.?


----------



## Snowman (Jun 23, 2009)

is that near ocean reef rd?


----------



## Snowman (Jun 23, 2009)

shamous1 said:


> So what was wrong with the python again? I take it that the place is left unmanned over the weekend hence the Friday night to Monday morning scenario.
> 
> Any other snakes held on the premises? Find it strange that one snake was taken. Was the snake removed from previous owners? What is the story behind the snake arriving at C.A.L.M.?


 
heheheh lot of questions..


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Information*



Snowman said:


> heheheh lot of questions..



Help to be informed.:lol:


----------



## LauraM (Jun 23, 2009)

Snowman said:


> is that near ocean reef rd?


 
Yep it is as your going down it there is a turn off into it.



shamous1 said:


> So what was wrong with the python again? I take it that the place is left unmanned over the weekend hence the Friday night to Monday morning scenario.
> 
> Any other snakes held on the premises? Find it strange that one snake was taken. Was the snake removed from previous owners? What is the story behind the snake arriving at C.A.L.M.?


 
No other snakes are held there.. There use to be plenty but they were sent to other dec offices i believe, due to the man that looked after them moving. I dont remeber all the reasons but i use to go there all the time and play with them. (the snakes)
I think the snake was a wild caught one. ill check with my aunt.



herptrader said:


> So Ms Laura, why doesn't your aunty trust you?


Well.....She does I hope.... but she also knows how reptile ubsessed i am 



Im not sure what was wrong with him. i'll ask my aunt next time i see her.


----------



## Snowman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Python's furry meal proves a lifesaver*

Posted 3 hours 59 minutes ago 
Updated 3 hours 27 minutes ago 





The python was stolen from a Perth research centre. 


*Map: *Heathridge 6027

A python stolen from a Perth wildlife centre has been found by using the tracking device on the animal it ate.
The two-metre carpet python swallowed a woylie, a small endangered marsupial, near Narrogin in WA's south.
The snake was taken to the Department of Environment and Conservation's (DEC) Woodvale research centre for treatment because the marsupial was still wearing a wristwatch-sized radio at the time it was swallowed. 
It is alleged two people stole the python from the centre on Monday. 
The DEC used a plane to locate the radio collar and found the snake, with the collar still inside it, at a house in Heathridge.
John Angus from the research centre says they were lucky to find the python.
"There's obviously a lot of hard work in relocating any stolen items," he said. 
"The fact that we were able to pinpoint this animal ... we probably would have never of recovered it otherwise." 
The python is recovering at the centre. 

Python's furry meal proves a lifesaver - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Slytherin (Jun 26, 2009)

A happy ending...that's what we all like to hear!


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 26, 2009)

So am i reading this correctly,a 2 metre Coastal swallowed a marsupial with a transmitter etc,D.E.C. found the signal in which was inside the python,and it was in care.Was it a Coastal or South Western Carpet,anyhow i hate lowlifes like this,how hard is it to obtain your licence and buy one yourself,i really hope they find these ppl...


----------



## Snowman (Jun 26, 2009)

was an imbricata... swc


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 26, 2009)

Its not a bad looking Carpet python either,i re-read it and im glad its save and well....


----------



## mungus (Jun 26, 2009)

It took them 5 days to realise it was gone.
Must be really sick and under constant supervision hey..........


----------



## Snowman (Jun 26, 2009)

mungus said:


> It took them 5 days to realise it was gone.
> Must be really sick and under constant supervision hey..........


 was taken over the weekend hence the friday - monday... whats with the 5 days??


----------



## LauraM (Jun 26, 2009)

mungus said:


> It took them 5 days to realise it was gone.
> Must be really sick and under constant supervision hey..........


 
It wasn't five days?? it was there on friday gone monday... do the math.
Also if you read it wasn't sick they were waiting for the transmitter to pass through and make sure it did safetly.


Yeah i found out the reason was because it swallowed a woylie but i wasn't allowed to tell because they were hoping that if people knew the python was sick they may get it back.
Anyway im glad he was found


----------

